# What to cover filter intake with



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

When you have shrimplets?

Is there a specific thing or just any sort of foam?

I had my first batch of shrimplets and immediately can only find 1 or 2 (doesn't mean they aren't there as it's tough in a 60 gallon to locate them) but I want to protect the next batch (I have a berried female now) a little better.

It's a HOB.


----------



## StrangeDejavu (Jun 23, 2014)

I use these on all the filter intakes in my house. Not only does it catch larger debris/plant matter but it provides additional biological filtration as well as safety for the baby shrimp or fish fry.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

The foam intake cover for Fluval Edge is perfect for most. Larger ones if not. 

There are also stainless steel mesh ones that look nicer, but work the same. No difference.


----------



## Gavin Citrus (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks guys, I figured there was some simple foam thing. Just wasn't sure if there was a "best"


----------



## Yukiharu (May 3, 2014)

Fluval pre-filters are amazing. You can also use pantyhose (get awkward looks if you're a guy buying them from a store) or cotton rags. Just be sure none of them have chemical treatments.


----------



## Dolfan (Apr 8, 2005)

I make mine out of the sponges used in Aquaclear 70 filter. They are larger and you can custom fit them to odd sized intake strainers, like my SunSun HW-302 canister. I like these sponges a lot as they don't get clogged easily like some of the Fluval sponge prefilters. I used those in the past and was having to clean it off at every water change. With the custom ones I make out of the Aquaclear sponges I rarely have to clean them.


----------



## shrimpzoo (Sep 27, 2011)

I use stainless steel prefilters because they will probably never ever clog lol.


----------



## Aplomado (Feb 20, 2013)

I use a steel mesh prefilter sold by h4n on this forum. It is nice. It is my understanding they are less likely to clog than a foam one.


----------



## rtfish (Oct 2, 2014)

Dolfan said:


> I make mine out of the sponges used in Aquaclear 70 filter. They are larger and you can custom fit them to odd sized intake strainers, like my SunSun HW-302 canister. I like these sponges a lot as they don't get clogged easily like some of the Fluval sponge prefilters. I used those in the past and was having to clean it off at every water change. With the custom ones I make out of the Aquaclear sponges I rarely have to clean them.


I do the same with my 30s on a 15g. I buy the three pack for cheap and use one cut in half as a cover for the intake. Use a knife to get a cut going in the middle and then twist in the intake. Just remember to monitor the intake and clean out whatever sponge filter you use if you start to notice flow rate dropping.


----------



## Oceangirl (Feb 5, 2013)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=526297&highlight=filter+guard

I use these stainless steel mesh, If you go the sponge route its a giant pain in the bottom to clean them, you will spend more on sponge over time. I clean mine maybe once per month and its just fine.


----------

